# Ciara Borrett



## Ciara Borrett

Hi to all readers,

my name is Ciara, currently living in South Africa im a competitor myself, im probably best known as Marius Dohne's girlfriend.

I was recently in the uk to train under the wing of a very well known person in the uk, i dont think she needs much of an introduction: Kimberly-anne Jones.

Marius got into contact with Kim for me, and he set me on my way, was in the uk for a whole 8 weeks getting great tips on training, came back home and competed in NABBA, where i placed third:thumb: was in my best shape to date!

was a member on this site earlier this year, to keep in contact with Kim but then it was closed down, glad to see it's all up and running again!


----------



## ABED23

Weclome back mate.


----------



## Dezmyster

m\te


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Welcome back and congratulations on the third place too, nice one.


----------



## MXMAD

Welcome to UK Muscle :thumb:


----------



## DB

Hello and welcome


----------



## Guest

Welcome Ciara!


----------



## Ciara Borrett

thanks, does anyone know if kimberly-Anne is on here?


----------



## SD

Welcome ,any pics?

SD


----------



## Ciara Borrett

thanx vince,

anyone know of a guy called ozzy?

he works at a gym called Genesis in Wembley, any contact details?

SportDr, photo's to follow soon.


----------



## SD

Ciara Borrett said:


> SportDr, photo's to follow soon.


Excellent, would be good to hear about your training and diet too. Hope you stick around and get to know us :thumb:

SD


----------



## Marius Dohne

Here is a photo of Ciara back stage at the NABBA SA Champs.... :thumb:


----------



## SD

Wow! :bounce:

GOrgeous physique there Ciara, very inspirational to the aspiring fitness/physique ladies of the board. We have some other competitors too so I am sure you will have loads to share and discuss!

and did I say Wow!

SD

(p.s) Can I get the guy in the yellow striped shirts job plse?? I will work for minimum wage? or free if I can apply the tan oil? (ladies only) ha ha


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hiya chick good to have you here. Saw some of your competition photos on facebook - good stuff


----------



## Ciara Borrett

thanks sportDr and zara.

really worked hard for that placing, hard work definately does pay off eventually, guess it also helps alot to have a boyfriend thats in the same industry!

The guy in the yellow shirt, he's the boyfriend of the girl that does the bikini division, so i guess all you wld need to do is find a girlfriend in the industry.


----------



## Ciara Borrett

as for my training, pre-contest twice a day in the gym, and in this durban heat it is very humid!

i have a personal trainer pre-contest aswell, very well known in SA: Chris Scott!

my training style this year, was a mixture of basic training, mixed with plyometrics!


----------



## SD

Ciara Borrett said:


> thanks sportDr and zara.
> 
> really worked hard for that placing, hard work definately does pay off eventually, guess it also helps alot to have a boyfriend thats in the same industry!
> 
> The guy in the yellow shirt, he's the boyfriend of the girl that does the bikini division, so i guess all you wld need to do is find a girlfriend in the industry.


Your welcome :thumb:

Well I am trying but Zara and you are taken plus you may be dissapointed in me not being well over 100kg of pure muscle, just 105kg of insulated muscle lol. Any help for us singlies much appreciated however  like where the hell do you meet 'industry' ladies??

SD


----------



## Ciara Borrett

im very much taken, happily involed, couldn't ask for ANYONE best suited for me.

guess the right person to ask wld be the males, on how they found ladies in the industry....


----------



## SD

Ciara Borrett said:


> im very much taken, happily involed, couldn't ask for ANYONE best suited for me.
> 
> guess the right person to ask wld be the males, on how they found ladies in the industry....


This lot are tighter lipped than caribbean mollusc lol

Happy for you hun, would be great to see a journal put up with your training and diet.

SD


----------



## Mick/ BOY

welcome


----------



## Marius Dohne

SportDr said:


> Your welcome :thumb:
> 
> Well I am trying but Zara and you are taken plus you may be dissapointed in me not being well over 100kg of pure muscle, just 105kg of insulated muscle lol. Any help for us singlies much appreciated however  like where the hell do you meet 'industry' ladies??
> 
> SD


I just went to one of the shows chose the best looking girl and followed her home and I never left... :thumbup1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Marius Dohne said:


> I just went to one of the shows chose the best looking girl and followed her home and I never left... :thumbup1:


Perv, lol only joking mate:thumbup1: Good luck with your relationship


----------



## SD

Marius Dohne said:


> I just went to one of the shows chose the best looking girl and followed her home and I never left... :thumbup1:


I like that! haha although I think I may get arrested, if I do is it ok to call you for bail money?? :thumb:

Good to have you both here

SD


----------



## Pithead

Congrats, welcome, wow! :thumbup1:


----------



## Marius Dohne

Ha! Ha! You can phone me mate Ill bail you out...


----------



## Guest

Welcome Ciara


----------



## Julio1436114543

Loads of Saffas on here now, Welcome


----------



## Ciara Borrett

hey 

thanks for all the welcomes.

great forum!


----------



## Manimal

Welcome to you Ciara.


----------



## D_MMA

wow amazing pic

welcome to the boards ciara


----------



## Ciara Borrett

hi all, well im back and more focused this year!

competing in 9weeks time, first time doing ifbb.

got my first photoshoot on friday so will post some pic's up for you guys to see!

hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## anabolic ant

welcome in!!!


----------



## scot.r111

Welcome Ciara, 

Used to live in SA myself, a place called Pinetown. My ma still lives out there so I get to see the place once every 5 or so years.


----------



## Howe

Welcome to the board.


----------



## flexwright

wow you are hot

welcome to uk m


----------



## T.F.

flexwright said:


> wow you are hot
> 
> welcome to uk m


I'll second that, just seen the photo, awesome. Good luck with your competition Ciara.


----------

